# Extrememly painful breasts when cold - 15 weeks



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a question - I can't get in touch with my midwife or nurse, and need an answer!

This has happened to me a few times before, but this is the worst bout I've had. I am 15 weeks pregnant, and the trend seems to be that I get a bit cold (like when it's chilly outside and I have the heat on inside but still am cold) and suddenly my breasts/aereolas/nipples become intensely painful. Like, so much pain that I double over and want to take painkillers (which I never take). They are aching with a deep ache, and pressing on them doesn't help. I don't know what to do! And I don't know what's going on with my body. It only seems to happen when I'm a bit cold and then eat something cold for breakfast, if that helps.

Any advice or thoughts are most appreciated.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

do your nipples turn white?

I talked to my MW and they call it Renaulds syndrome. Its like a nipple cramp. You'll learn to keep your nipples warm







those gel pads that you can warm up are pretty amazing too!

When are you due? If you are a fall/winter mama be careful about the cold breeze when you are BFing. I've heard its horrid. I'm a May mama, so hopefully won't have to worry too much, so I haven't looked into it a lot.

I agree it feels like someone is ripping your nipples off.







:


----------



## heart-n-bones (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh man, I got that! I called it "fire nipples." It got better as I learned to keep my breasts warm. And, eventually I stopped having it. But for a few months... it was the worst pain I'd ever felt. I would have traded all my other pregnancy symptoms to get rid of that one!!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
do your nipples turn white?

I talked to my MW and they call it Renaulds syndrome. Its like a nipple cramp. You'll learn to keep your nipples warm







those gel pads that you can warm up are pretty amazing too!

When are you due? If you are a fall/winter mama be careful about the cold breeze when you are BFing. I've heard its horrid. I'm a May mama, so hopefully won't have to worry too much, so I haven't looked into it a lot.

I agree it feels like someone is ripping your nipples off.







:

This. And it's best to make sure if you have it or not because it can make breastfeeding miserable. There are treatments/supplements for it, so you want to know ahead of time to prepare yourself.


----------



## momma E (Apr 7, 2009)

I have had this as well. It was really bad with my first pregnancy, this time it has not been as bad. But on occasion it happens.
I find it helps to drink a cup of hot tea or something that warms you up from the inside.
With my first it was over by about 18 weeks. So I keep my fingers crossed that in the next few weeks its all over.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma E* 
With my first it was over by about 18 weeks. So I keep my fingers crossed that in the next few weeks its all over.

I don't mean to be the rain cloud, but I _always_ have it. It just got way worse when I got PG. You learn to deal with it, for the most part.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I had this, too. It was painful for nursing as well- mine didn't go away. I learned after the fact that it was Raynauds. It's really good to find out now, because knowing that will help your breastfeeding success (If you bf)-- you can keep your room warmer etc.


----------



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone.

I found that I drank a cup of steaming hot water and was better in only about 10 minutes. I wonder if it could be yeast related?


----------



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

And yes, my nipples do turn white. I'm due in Oct and I plan to bfeed. Yikes!


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmmm, makes me wonder. I get the same painful feeling but have never looked for any color changes.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

I get it too! This place sells merino wool breast warmers - http://www.nordicwoollens.com

I can't find them on the site at the moment but I know they sell them. I'm going to get some for next fall/winter!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

crazy! I have always had this and it's worse while pregnant and nursing. I never even thoguht about it being a thing... I thought it was just weirdo me. I have no idea about the color changing though. but it feels almost like instant engorement. really achy and painful.

I've always worn layers... I had larger nipples and i find it makes them cramp and get erect (TMI?) and it hurts like crazy! so I wear a few layers so the cold doesn't hit me. (and so I don't look so um... nipply?)

you learn something new every day!


----------



## cushy (Nov 24, 2005)

I also had this. It was terrible. Especially with my first, when I was due in october, and over that summer going into anyplace air conditioned would kill me. It never caused any pain while breastfeeding though.


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

I can't recommend strongly enough that you try the woolen breast pads for this problem. The ones I have are from Danish Woolen Delight. They are large, to cover the whole breast, which is very helpful with the Raynaud's/blanching and also makes them less visible under clothes than the standard cotton ones. You'll love these once your baby comes to help with leaking, too, and to alleviate any soreness or chapping in the first week.

Stopping the blanching by sqeezing blood back into the nipples, drinking warm beverages, using warm rice socks, etc., is helpful, but prevention is key. For me, the woolen breast pads have been the solution.

p.s. I don't need them anymore. For me, the blanching is worst in pregnancy and in the first couple of months postpartum, and then it abates.


----------



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup sounds like Raynauds or vasospasms. I'm an ibclc and dont see this too often in south texas but it's HOT here! i do see it on ocassion though and these moms are miserable. B6 has done wonders for some women. Also Nifedipine-used for hypertension-30 mg tablet of the _slow release_ can take away the pain of Raynaud's phenomenon.

here is some info:
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/331197-overview

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...blanching.html

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/03b-t...s.html#raynaud

If it does seem yeast related--red, stinging:
Try APNO:


mupirocin 2% _ointment_ (not cream): 15 grams


betamethasone 0.1% _ointment_ (not cream): 15 grams.
If betamethasone ointment is unavailable, mometasone ointment (15 grams) can be used instead. It is better not to mix creams and ointments.

To which is added *miconazole powder* so that the final concentration is 2% miconazole. Sometimes it is helpful to add *ibuprofen powder* as well, so that the final concentration of ibuprofen is 2%.

hope it helps! best to find out what works now so bf can be successful.


----------



## beachgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone. I made sure to have some hot water and heating pads this morning before I ate breakfast. It really made me laugh to myself to have to prepare myself for breast freezure.

I have noticed that my nipples feel a little itchy as well (sorry, TMI, but I need some answers!). Is there anyone here who has this raynaud's thing and yeast problems as well? I do notice mine turn white and purple, which is evidently raynaud's. But I have other yeast problems; just wondering if it's related.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I doubt it's yeast, I don't really know for sure. I would guess the iching is just all the growing you're doing. My breasts iched early, and now my belly iches.

I forgot to tell you the turn purple too







if you don't know any better you don't know whats going on, but my sister gave me the







"you're boobies are PURPLE!!!" the other day.

Just wait little one.... just wait.


----------

